# Need service manual for Kubota L2201 or L245 (compatible)



## irisul

*Welcome  edro:
Can someone help me with service manual for Kubota L2201 or L245 (compatible)?
Appreciate if you could e-mail me a copy
E-mail: [email protected]
Thanks*


----------



## boxco49

Sorry,I can't.


----------



## irisul

*Kubota L2201*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp5NTd-fttE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp5NTd-fttE[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuBc3rtt_Kw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuBc3rtt_Kw[/ame]


----------



## tbickerton

Hi I am looking for any manual/s for my Kubota L245. Are you able to email it/them to me at [email protected] ? Cheers


----------



## rstarch345

If you're willing to pay $10 for a manual you can get it here. http://kubota.servicemanualvault.com/Kubota-L245-Service-Manual.html


----------

